# Help me understand the preperation of traps



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

I really want to start to trap. I've read a lot online on trapping and things to thatnature but what I don't understand is how to prepare the traps. I'm failing to understand what dying a trap is and why it's done. Also why do you rust the trap? And is there anything else I'm missing in preparing traps for trapping?

Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

The reason you rust the traps is so you look like a seasoned professional and not a rookie. I am kidding. You rust the traps so they will "take" the dye. A shiny new trap will not absorb the dye however when you have a nice coat of rust the rust will absorb the dye.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

very good explaination coyotejon.........just make sure it's a light coat of rust dsotm223


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

If you are planning on trapping on land, as opposed to in the water, I would highly recommend waxing your leg hold traps. This will help them last longer and close faster.


----------



## dsotm223 (Oct 20, 2012)

Why do you dye the trap though? Sorry for the rookie questions, I'm trying to teach myself as I don't know anyone that traps in my area.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

dsotm223 said:


> Why do you dye the trap though? Sorry for the rookie questions, I'm trying to teach myself as I don't know anyone that traps in my area.


 A little easier to conceal then something new and shiny.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

When you dye a trap it turns almost black, "with logwood dye"... like hassell and coyotejon said. If you are near a swamp, you can put a doz. or more traps in a burlap bag and soak them in the swamp for a few days to get them to rust...wash them off (with water) and then boil them in the logwood dye, after they turn black, hang them up to dry. After they dry, you dip them in hot "trappers wax", and hang them again to dry. The wax keeps them from rusting more, and helps keep the trap working...you do this just before trapping season, so you are ready to go on opening day, remember to go out before trapping season to scout for a good place to trap....get some books or dvd's on trapping, and fur handling...order your traps, lure, bait, tools, and stretchers way before the season, or you could be out of luck come trapping season. PS. Check the laws! for your state, you may have to take a trappers ED class... Good Luck...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I didn't check to see what state your were in... I lived in Illinois, and trapped when I was in grade school...for mink, muskrat, raccoon and red fox... so what are you after?


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Brand new here also, trapping is on private land right? Just want to make sure that im not out walking in the woods and get snagged by one of those things


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

no one in today's world uses any kind of legal trap that would do any harm to you what so ever............


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

chopayne said:


> Brand new here also, trapping is on private land right? Just want to make sure that im not out walking in the woods and get snagged by one of those things


 Walking in the woods is illegal... trapping in the wood is not! Maybe you should stay out of the woods..


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

220swift said:


> no one in today's world uses any kind of legal trap that would do any harm to you what so ever............


Well, taking it from a TV show, but I saw some of those traps where it snaps a beavers head (mountain men off history channel, terrible show in my opinion) And he also used traps that could break your hand at 90 psi.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

It's a conibear trap, and if you don't look where you put your feet you shouldn't be walking around in the woods. They are made to break a beavers neck...this is a trapping thread your hijacking...


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Apparently you've never stepped in dog crap or gum. Sorry man, didnt mean to hijack, was just asking a legitimate question.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

chopayne said:


> Apparently you've never stepped in dog crap or gum. Sorry man, didnt mean to hijack, was just asking a legitimate question.


Well this thread is about trap prep, not what if, or TV programs you don't like. I am not trying to get into a pissing match, if you don't like traps, trapping or trapping programs, you shouldn't post on a thread about trapping...no hard feelings. I have stepped in crap, once...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

dsotm223, what were you planning on trapping? Muskrats are selling from $10-$19... that is crazy...coyote are up this year, along with everything else...


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

dsotm223, u can also use rotten walnuts(husk and all) and boil them in big pot and stick ur traps in with them and they will come out perfectly black and stay that way all season. waxing ur footholds is good but DONT wax ur conibears,its much harder to set the trigger when its waxed....

good luck


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I was looking in the Midwayusa new sale ad today and I saw that they had a kit for parkerizing. I'm not sure what made me think of it, but could you parkerize traps? Would it make them last longer? Any know of a reason to not do this? I know the usual way of preparing traps, but sometimes I get this odd ideas.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

With my limited knowledge of parkerizing I'm not sure I would do that. Again, limited knowledge, but I do know there is an acid and either zinc or manganese involved. I not sure what kind of oders will be left behind. Just because we can't smell it, doesn't mean there's not something there that an animal will not detect, especially a fox or coyote........Logwood crystals & walnut hulls are a natural occurring oder and I understand there are some new dips that are completely oderless................JMO


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I guess you could? You could blue them to... logwood is cheap and what 220swift said " the smell " could be a problem.. after using them in a swamp, you would have to re-do them, every so often...


----------

